# First post...new to coyote hunting!!!



## New York Hunter (Aug 22, 2006)

This is my first post! I found this site while looking for information on coyote hunting. There seems to be a lot of good info here!

I'll be hunting coyotes (and fox) this year for the first time. Two of my friends hunt them a night or two a week. They've been asking me to go the last few years. This year I'm going to go.

They use to hunt them only at night. This year they're or should I say we're going to hunt them during the day too! At night we'll use shotguns. During the day we'll use rifles......which I prefer. I'll use either my Remington 700 BDL in 223 Rem. or my RRA AR-15 depending on the area we'll be hunting. 
:beer:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome to the crazy world of predator hunting. Yep, you need to go with your friends, that's a great way to learn and have a lot of fun. You're lucky, it's way easier to learn from someone else then it is to try it by yourself....Good luck


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome, it's always been fun for me to talk to somebody new on here. I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do. Good luck!


----------



## New York Hunter (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys! :beer:


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Good Luck,
I'm NY too and can't wait for the Oct 1st opener
been stir crazy for 7mo. It's so bad sometimes I post post Twice Twice
right Danny. Be safe no matter what gun you shoot - know your target
and beyond. 223's a great choice in open areas but a shotgun's better
in the woods so it depends on the terrain of your set-up. Have fun and 
good luck ! Keep us posted


----------



## carlbluehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all, I'm new here, and new to coyote hunting as well. They sure are around here. I live in Maine, so most of our areas are forested. I was reading that howling can work well in the early months...Say right about this time of year. Anyone ever use bait? Just wanted to say hi. Carl


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Where are you from in New York Im from Orange County


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

welcom to predetor hunting im only 14 and have been doing it since i was 10 i love it once you start itll be hard to stop


----------

